# Greetings



## Skiddy (Oct 8, 2012)

New to the forums and getting ready for my first Halloween display. I have done a few Christmas lighting displays and am planning some interesting things for Halloween this year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Skid


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

sounds like fun and welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

greetings


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome! be sure to post pictures!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the display!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Hiya! Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

